# Curtains, paint or carpet?



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey all, a friend has a very white room which reflects quite badly and completely washes out the image. So which is best' curtains, paint or carpet on the walls? I guess carpet or thick curtains would add some sound proofing as well? The projector is a mitsubishi hc1100 on a glass bead 120" screen....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't use carpet on the walls. That will just suck all the life out of the room in the high frequencies and leave the bottom end out of control. Same with curtains. Paint the front wall a dark color - preferably something relatively color neutral like grey or black.

Bryan


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm grey or black is mot realy wife friendly tho....
Ahh the eternal battle!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Dark blue maybe????


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

How about something like a blue/gray? 

Does the paint have to be a matte finish or can it be like an egg shell or satin?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

A while ago my wife chose a color palette chip that had choices she wanted to use on several rooms. It also had a grey that I instantly said "this is my theatre". A neutral grey would be best, but very few women on the planet would approve. This grey has a slight bluish tint, and my wife loves it. 
General Paint base 52-049
B2y14
D5
L12
Kx2y14
I don't know anything about paint, but those are the #'s on the can.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Eggshell at most. It's easier to maintain than Flat. I wouldn't go any glossier.

Bryan


----------

